# Afghan Ops (the Milnet game) Horror Stories



## Trinity (28 Sep 2010)

I know I don't have the worst horror story, but 7 failed missions in a row "Capture a POW" (level 15)  makes me a sad panda.  







_edited to add clarification to the thread title_


----------



## armyvern (28 Sep 2010)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I know I don't have the worst horror story, but 7 failed missions in a row "Capture a POW" (level 15)  makes me a sad panda.



Too funny; my record is 2 failed missions in a row --- same Op.    At that point, I quit and went on to a different mission ... making me a _not-so-sad _ panda.  ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Sep 2010)

I have 2 fails in a row... on missions that were at 98%. They came right after I got my 130th successful mission in a row. Sad panda.


----------



## armyvern (28 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I have 2 fails in a row... on missions that were at 98%. They came right after I got my 130th successful mission in a row. Sad panda.



Mine was at 122 missions in a row; still, not so sad panda --- it could have been worse. I could failed 7 Xs in a row !!  >


----------



## dangerboy (28 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I have 2 fails in a row... on missions that were at 98%. They came right after I got my 130th successful mission in a row. Sad panda.



I thought I had bad luck failing a mission that was at 94%, I don't feel as unlucky now.  I just got to gather some Int, I am not having much luck on that front.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Sep 2010)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I thought I had bad luck failing a mission that was at 94%, I don't feel as unlucky now.  I just got to gather some Int, I am not having much luck on that front.



Far easier to gather int when your Attention to Detail is higher. Also try running low CR cost missions to collect int. Since it's a percentage chance each time you complete a mission, you have a lower chance of finding int if you do mission that cost a lot of CR since you can't do as many with a full load of CR. I've found a lot of my Int at Timmies.


----------



## dangerboy (28 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser

     Thanks for the advice, will give a try once my CR builds back up.  Of course I had been doing the opposite, going for high experience missions.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Sep 2010)

I leveled faster using Int and doing the HVT missions. You have a lot of CR, and can probably move very quickly if you wanted to spend it. There's a few high value missions around level 30 that are cheap CR and high CE output.


----------



## NavyShooter (28 Sep 2010)

Well, 

I'm working my way up, but yesterday, it was REALLY frustrating to run out of CR points with just 2% left to go in my AOR....and the extra 39 minutes it would have taken me to earn the CR's was eating into my bedtime, so I had to let it go for the night.

*sigh*  this morning, it was up at almost 15%.

So close....

So far....

NS


----------



## Trinity (28 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Far easier to gather int when your Attention to Detail is higher. Also try running low CR cost missions to collect int. Since it's a percentage chance each time you complete a mission, you have a lower chance of finding int if you do mission that cost a lot of CR since you can't do as many with a full load of CR. I've found a lot of my Int at Timmies.



I wondered about that.  I've tried that a few times.  It did work but I wasn't sure if it was a co-incidence.  

Thanks for the info.


----------



## 2010newbie (28 Sep 2010)

I had the screen on a very small resolution while doing some training so I didn't have to continually scroll down each time the screen refreshed. I was spending CR on training thinking I only needed 30 or so CE to get to the next level and I didn't want to "waste" them when my CR refilled. After burning through 300 odd CR, I went and did the op to get my 30 CE and I didn't get the next level or my CR refilled. In shock, I looked at the CE requirements at the proper resolution and it turns out I mistook a 600 for an 800 in my CE total and instead of 30, I needed 230 CE to get to the next level......


----------



## Trinity (29 Sep 2010)

On one of my AOR's I had my insurgency down to 2% before I ran out of CR.    I choose to stay up later and wait for it to refill just enough so I could finish the insurgency at the sacrifice of sleep.  Probably ended up being about a 45 minute wait.  I think my wife would kill me if she knew. 



Right now, insurgency at 10% in Kandahar and I don't want to wait up anymore.  I only fear what it will be tomorrow morning when I get the next chance.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Sep 2010)

If it's any consolation, I have more failed missions than anyone else: 61 (and counting)


----------



## armyvern (29 Sep 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> If it's any consolation, I have more failed missions than anyone else: 61 (and counting)





This morning, after a really good "winning" streak at the higher FOBs, I returned to KAF for a caffeine; then, I came back to Canada ...

where I DAGGED ... for a mere -2MP ... I FAILED!!!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. A 2 MP mission ... and I must try for the 250 streak again from scratch!!  :blotto:


----------



## crooks.a (29 Sep 2010)

Well.. I spent money on (I think two) "+x CR for x hours" and then I noticed that it didn't come with the CR, but just the extra space on the bar.


----------



## readytogo (29 Sep 2010)

how are you people getting so high up the mission and rank scale!!! I seem to be moving at a snails pace in comparison ??? Must be missing something because im on it every day 

RTG


----------



## HavokFour (29 Sep 2010)

_This one time, at FOB Spin Boldak..._


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Sep 2010)

readytogo said:
			
		

> how are you people getting so high up the mission and rank scale!!! I seem to be moving at a snails pace in comparison ??? Must be missing something because im on it every day
> 
> RTG



Total Combat Readiness Missed:	113

I guess not often enough!


----------



## readytogo (29 Sep 2010)

indeed, bloody work internet filters :rage:

RTG


----------



## NavyShooter (5 Oct 2010)

Decreased Insurgency in Kandahar City  by 1. Now at 29.

Waiting for 5 CR points to regen to get 1 point on my AOR....

After spending 130 points to bring me down to 30.........

*Grrrrrrrr*


----------



## bdave (5 Oct 2010)

I had like 5 failed missions in a row (even though it says 3???) that were all above 90something percent.  :threat:
Also, looking at the Roster screen and seeing people with 400 CE when I'm still sub-200.
How do they do it?? I suck at this game  ;D


----------



## SevenSixTwo (5 Oct 2010)

bdave said:
			
		

> I had like 5 failed missions in a row (even though it says 3???) that were all above 90something percent.  :threat:
> Also, looking at the Roster screen and seeing people with 400 CE when I'm still sub-200.
> How do they do it?? I suck at this game  ;D



CE or CR? If you mean CR you can get high levels by using the total equipment owned medals.


----------



## bdave (5 Oct 2010)

My bad. I meant CR.


----------



## armyvern (6 Oct 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Decreased Insurgency in Kandahar City  by 1. Now at 29.
> 
> Waiting for 5 CR points to regen to get 1 point on my AOR....
> 
> ...



 :-*

It doesn't get any better. I'm currently at -14CR a click for seemingly 1% reductions.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (8 Oct 2010)

-1500 MP today due to a bug that happened in the game which, gave me points in the past (not intentional of me) and it was corrected today. Looks like I won't be playing for a while.


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Oct 2010)

I lost 500....


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Oct 2010)

Promoted....296 CR's now....(added 3 this time using my PER points) 

Used 293 CRs to reduce the insurgency at Sperwan........

At least I got it down using a only a full load of points....ugh!

NS


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Oct 2010)

I had a horror story where I couldn't play for a week. Then I found out Meaford has free Wifi access. Grim's not catching up this week!!!  >


----------



## JesseWZ (12 Oct 2010)

I only need one more mission to get promoted, 0 CR, 1 hour to regen enough for the mission. And 4 fails in a row. 

Sad panda.


----------



## navymich (12 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I had a horror story where I couldn't play for a week. Then I found out Meaford has free Wifi access. Grim's not catching up this week!!!  >



Someone quick, pull the plug in Meaford!


----------



## DominikEthier (15 Oct 2010)

I've just started playing this game, so I would say that my worst story is not having enough Milpoints.


----------



## bdave (15 Oct 2010)

That's everyone's worst story


----------



## armyvern (15 Oct 2010)

DominikEthier said:
			
		

> I've just started playing this game, so I would say that my worst story is not having enough Milpoints.



+300. Have to help a poor player out. Do enjoy.


----------



## DominikEthier (15 Oct 2010)

Thank you very very much, now I'm waiting for my Combat Readiness to fill up so I can take a sentry duty  8)


----------



## Trinity (23 Oct 2010)

> Title: Deputy Minister of Interior Affairs
> 299 / 300
> Insufficient Intelligence available to make an attempt on this target.



Two words:   Sad Panda


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Oct 2010)

Every time I catch up to Puckchaser or surpass him a little BLAMO he jumps two or three levels again!

He;s doing on purpose toying with me!


----------



## Trinity (24 Oct 2010)

I lost 8 in a row 2 days ago.  Mission was 34% chance... but of course I got the daily challenge of losing 8 in a row which was more than 1000 mil points.  Fair trade really!!!


----------



## Task (26 Oct 2010)

Hmmm I have 250 Attention to detail and got an Int pack for..... +1


----------



## NavyShooter (26 Oct 2010)

Accidentally buying a 2nd LAV III for 1200 MP's when I only meant to buy one......DOH!


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (27 Oct 2010)

This morning, I failed to drink a Timmies ending a 64 mission streak, then in the real world I failed to drink a Timmies, cover was loose and ended up wearing part of a double double.


----------



## crooks.a (27 Oct 2010)

I spent nine merit points on Initiative for a 3 second gain and 1200MPs. I'm still regretting it.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Oct 2010)

Captsapper said:
			
		

> This morning, I failed to drink a Timmies ending a 64 mission streak, then in the real world I failed to drink a Timmies, cover was loose and ended up wearing part of a double double.



lol, It's entirely possible the game was just trying to warn you! I'm going to use this example the next time someone says it's unrealistic to fail a simple mission like that! 

I've just failed 3 missions in a row (75-78% each) since last night... any one of them would have been enough CE for a promotion, but here I sit...


----------



## crooks.a (27 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> lol, It's entirely possible the game was just trying to warn you! I'm going to use this example the next time someone says it's unrealistic to fail a simple mission like that!
> 
> I've just failed 3 missions in a row (75-78% each) since last night... any one of them would have been enough CE for a promotion, but here I sit...


UPDATE `smf_ao_players` SET `cr_current` = '1000' WHERE `player_ID` = '1';


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Oct 2010)

Impressive! How did you discover the field names? It wouldn't work though, as my player_ID is not my Army.ca ID.


----------



## crooks.a (27 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Impressive! How did you discover the field names? It wouldn't work though, as my player_ID is not my Army.ca ID.


http://apps.facebook.com/afghan_ops/?function=showplayer;u=2


----------



## crooks.a (27 Oct 2010)

Would the player ID be your Facebook ID? If so, then I can appropriately adjust my query.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Oct 2010)

Heheh, yep. I can tell I'm going to have to keep my eye on you. 

I made the error message a bit more friendly, as this made me realize it wasn't helpful to most people as is...


----------



## crooks.a (28 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Heheh, yep. I can tell I'm going to have to keep my eye on you.
> 
> I made the error message a bit more friendly, as this made me realize it wasn't helpful to most people as is...


Well, I would assume that you have used mysql_real_escape_string() (or something similar) with all of your queries, so doing a MySQL injection would be a bit of a challenge.

I like the new error message, by the way.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Oct 2010)

Yep, information security is my day job, so I try to be careful... but that doesn't mean it's bulletproof. If you find anything nasty, I'd just ask you come to me with it first. I'll make it worth your while.


----------



## crooks.a (28 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Yep, information security is my day job, so I try to be careful... but that doesn't mean it's bulletproof. If you find anything nasty, I'd just ask you come to me with it first. I'll make it worth your while.


Oh don't worry. I'm one of those nice programming types -- I have the ability to do harmful things, but I don't.

I've had stuff like that happen to my websites and whatnot before, so I've learned the hard way that it's just not a nice thing to do.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Oct 2010)

Glad to have you on our side! 

P.S. regarding 'horror' stories, I thought I was having a great day in the game... managed to level up a few times, which is very rare, for me at least. Checked the roster and I'm still not even in the top 20.  :'(


----------



## SevenSixTwo (29 Oct 2010)

I wish this game would stop boning me. Just failed the same mission 20 times in a row. It costs 118 CR everytime and I have 70% on it.


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> I wish this game would stop boning me. Just failed the same mission 20 times in a row. It costs 118 CR everytime and I have 70% on it.



Your SA is at 20, that's really going to lower your chance of winning the mission, even at 70%. I've found I can regularly complete 60% missions with a high SA level.


----------



## Task (29 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> I wish this game would stop boning me. Just failed the same mission 20 times in a row. It costs 118 CR everytime and I have 70% on it.



Ugh that would be frustrating. At least my failures are comical <to me> and not redundant.


----------



## navymich (30 Oct 2010)

I was doing so well at banking MPs.  Then all of a sudden the equipment purchases started adding up (it is like money, you do not notice the little bits here and there when you have it) and then a cash in of a bunch of incentives this morning.  So my horror story is becoming a common sequel.  Oh well, it will add up again...sometime!


----------



## crooks.a (30 Oct 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> I was doing so well at banking MPs.  Then all of a sudden the equipment purchases started adding up (it is like money, you do not notice the little bits here and there when you have it) and then a cash in of a bunch of incentives this morning.  So my horror story is becoming a common sequel.  Oh well, it will add up again...sometime!


I'm trying to get myself the 50,000MPs medal. It's kind of far off, though. Hopefully the daily challenges will help me get up to 30k MPs.


----------



## Task (30 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get myself the 50,000MPs medal. It's kind of far off, though. Hopefully the daily challenges will help me get up to 30k MPs.



As you may see by my MPs I am a little further back than you  I thought I might try for it as well, then I realized I am a compulsive spender.
I think I'll easily make the 50K spent though lol, sigh.


----------



## MJP (30 Oct 2010)

I have failed the same 95% chance mission 5 times between yesterday and today....


----------



## crooks.a (30 Oct 2010)

MJP said:
			
		

> I have failed the same 95% chance mission 5 times between yesterday and today....


Well, I guess that is supposed to mean you're going to be successful for the next 95 times.


----------



## armyvern (31 Oct 2010)

Wow. 590 CRs spent @ -14CR a pop to reduce my current insurgency only down to 7%.

Only 14 out of 47 of my hits gained 3% or 4% reduction.  33 of those 47 hits gained a 1% or 2% reduction only. Something tells me the odds are a little off.

In total:

3 reductions of 4%;
11 reductions of 3%;
15 reductions of 2%; and
18 reductions of 1%.



> Activity History for ArmyVern
> 2010-10-31 19:01:44 Decreased Insurgency in
> The Registan Desert The Registan Desert by 1. Now at 7.
> 2010-10-31 19:01:35 Decreased Insurgency in
> ...



Sigh.


Edit to add: WhoooHoooo!! My just-accumulated 14CRs more has just garnered me another whopping:



> Decreased Insurgency in
> The Registan Desert The Registan Desert by 1. Now at 6.



1%. Double sigh. What are the odds. I'm about to toss my laptop through the window.


----------



## crooks.a (31 Oct 2010)

You mean CR, right? Not MP?

In any event, that sucks. I'm still managing to lock down a location with about 300CR. I'll see how that turns out for Gumbad.


----------



## armyvern (31 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> You mean CR, right? Not MP?
> 
> In any event, that sucks. I'm still managing to lock down a location with about 300CR. I'll see how that turns out for Gumbad.



Yep, CR, not MP. 

FFS.  :-\


----------



## armyvern (31 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> You mean CR, right? Not MP?
> 
> In any event, that sucks. I'm still managing to lock down a location with about 300CR. I'll see how that turns out for Gumbad.



You're very lucky then, because all of my insurgencies have been taking at least a days worth of my CR to quell; not just this latest one.


----------



## NavyShooter (31 Oct 2010)

I used all mine on Route Summit the other day.

-13 CR per hit.

Took me all 430 CR's to get me down to 18%.

The last 18% took all my my CR's produced overnight to whittle down.

All so I could get access to a mission that has a 22:1 return ratio mission, that it turns out only has a 30%-ish chance of success.

Ugh.

So now I'm back pulling 14:1 missions with a 98% success rate.

NS


----------



## navymich (31 Oct 2010)

It is great to have Reputation so that the insurgency level doesn't rise as fast if you can't lock it down, but it would be nice to have something that helps you lower it faster too.  It seems a hit and miss thing with how many 'hits' it takes to lower it completely.  Has Mike written anywhere what the chances are, or how it is figured out?


----------



## crooks.a (31 Oct 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You're very lucky then, because all of my insurgencies have been taking at least a days worth of my CR to quell; not just this latest one.


Ghundy Ghar took me probably around 330CR, which is great because that's an average of -3 per click. Fortunately, I still haven't purchased the incentives for Combat Readiness Spent, so I still have those to use if necessary.



			
				airmich said:
			
		

> It is great to have Reputation so that the insurgency level doesn't rise as fast if you can't lock it down, but it would be nice to have something that helps you lower it faster too.  It seems a hit and miss thing with how many 'hits' it takes to lower it completely.  Has Mike written anywhere what the chances are, or how it is figured out?


I'm not sure what the formula is, but it might generate a random number between 1 and 4. If the number is a 3 or 4, then generate it again (which explains the high number of ones and twos).

I like the idea of something that helps lock it down. Perhaps Situational Awareness could be used there. The upper limit for killing insurgency could be: (SA/20) + 2, and the lower limit at 1 of course.


----------



## armyvern (31 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> Ghundy Ghar took me probably around 330CR, which is great because that's an average of -3 per click. Fortunately I still haven't purchased the incentives for Combat Readiness Spent, so I still have those to use if necessary.
> I'm not sure what the formula is, but it might generate a random number between 1 and 4. If the number is a 3 or 4, then generate it again (which explains the high number of ones and twos).
> 
> I like the idea of something that helps lock it down. Perhaps Situational Awareness could be used there. The upper limit for killing insurgency could be: (SA/20) + 2, and the lower limit at 1 of course.



It isn't SA, as I've had 125 since the get-go in that area if you recall Mike commenting on it that "Vern would be happy" when he doubled that up from 1 minute to 2 minutes for each SA point.

I've cashed, but never gotten the "reductions for SA" bonuses as the system was glitching back then. Each and every one I've reduced has been purely on my own using my own CR - no bonuses. 

I still figure with 1, 2, 3, and 4 ... you should pretty much even out to about 25% each one or even 50/50 for a 1or2% against a 3or4% ... but certainly not in my case. My 1% & 2% hits are far outweighing the others.


----------



## crooks.a (31 Oct 2010)

I didn't say SA helped, but instead that if SA was implemented to make the upper limit higher, then it would be a cool addition.


----------



## PuckChaser (31 Oct 2010)

Might posted a few weeks ago ref AOR and locking down areas. If I recall correctly, it was affected by no stats, and was simply a random number generated between 1 and 5.

I like the idea of having a stat give you a higher chance to get a higher number, but SA already does a lot. If Initiative was used instead of SA, it would greatly increase its usefulness.


----------



## NavyShooter (31 Oct 2010)

Puck,

I'd agree with that.  

At this point, Initiative doesn't seem to help much...

NS


----------



## crooks.a (31 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Might posted a few weeks ago ref AOR and locking down areas. If I recall correctly, it was affected by no stats, and was simply a random number generated between 1 and 5.
> 
> I like the idea of having a stat give you a higher chance to get a higher number, but SA already does a lot. If Initiative was used instead of SA, it would greatly increase its usefulness.


Yeah, that's true. I'm still regretting using my Merit Points for initiative. 17 initiative is better used elsewhere.

I've never seen a 5 when trying to lock down an area, though, so it must be really rare.



Mike: does the code look something like this for AOR?


> $x = rand(1, 5);
> if ($x > 2){ $x = rand(1, 5); }
> if ($x = 5){ $x = rand(1, 5); }


----------



## PuckChaser (31 Oct 2010)

I did the math using Vern's stats, she'd get 20 more seconds off her timer if she had used the Initiative points in CR.

Crooks: I may have been wrong with the 5. 1-4 seems about right.


----------



## armyvern (31 Oct 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Wow. 590 CRs spent @ -14CR a pop to reduce my current insurgency only down to 7%.
> 
> Only 14 out of 47 of my hits gained 3% or 4% reduction.  33 of those 47 hits gained a 1% or 2% reduction only. Something tells me the odds are a little off.
> 
> ...



Youpee!! 1 full days worth & 2 hours more of CR later ... I've just managed to reduce it to 0 (taking a further hit of 1% and 2 more of 3% each). (I have a bonus going on right now, bringing my daily CR up to 590 for a week ... thank Gawd!! Else, I'd still be fighting this insurgency this time tomorrow too!!).

Total spent to reduce = 632CR:

3 reductions of 4%;
13 reductions of 3%;
15 reductions of 2%; and
19 reductions of 1%.

 :blotto:


----------



## Task (31 Oct 2010)

Have you guys tried to take down Pashtun yet? It says locked down, and I have not put any credits into it yet.


----------



## PuckChaser (31 Oct 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> Have you guys tried to take down Pashtun yet? It says locked down, and I have not put any credits into it yet.



Yours must be bugged, I haven't put points into Pashmul either and its at 100%.


----------



## NavyShooter (31 Oct 2010)

I don't see Pashmul or Pashtun yet....


----------



## PuckChaser (31 Oct 2010)

Opens up at level 65 I believe.


----------



## Task (31 Oct 2010)

Thanks PC, 

NS I meant Pashmul, that was lazy reading on my part. I think PC is right about it being 65 when it becomes avail.

PC on that note, how the heck did you remember that? lol I'm not even sure and that was 2 levels ago for me.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (31 Oct 2010)

Failed a 98% mission five minuets before the "new day" (change of daily challenges), the CE I would have won from that mission would have leveled me up and with the merit points received I would have completed a 1000 milpoint daily challenge.


----------



## armyvern (31 Oct 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> Have you guys tried to take down Pashtun yet? It says locked down, and I have not put any credits into it yet.



Glitch??

I have Pashmul open ... I'm at level 68 now.

It's the next AOR that I have to clear & it's sitting at 100% rate of insurgency. -15 CR a pop.


----------



## Task (31 Oct 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Glitch??
> 
> I have Pashmul open ... I'm at level 68 now.
> 
> It's the next AOR that I have to clear & it's sitting at 100% rate of insurgency. -15 CR a pop.



Ahhh I see, that may be my glitch then. I am seeing Pashmul before I am allowed to bring it down.


----------



## PuckChaser (31 Oct 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> PC on that note, how the heck did you remember that? lol I'm not even sure and that was 2 levels ago for me.



Mike emailed me a list of the higher level AOR locations to send him some pictures. Lowest one he sent was level 70, and a new one opens every 5 levels for the time being.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Nov 2010)

Vern, I'm not sure if you're unlucky or if the system is not truly random... Despite theories to the contrary, the intent is a random selection between 1-4 (inclusive) each time you drop the insurgency in a location. Here's the actual code!


```
// How much did we lower the insurgency?
				$amt = mt_rand(1, 4);

				// Now actually decrease the insurgency
				dropInsurgency($loc_ID, $player['player_ID'], $amt);
```

I actually put some effort into ensuring it was a 'good' random algorithm by using the Mersenne Twister. So my best guess at the moment is that the game has it out for you Vern.  All kidding aside, I did some analysis and found that, since the beginning of time, here are the totals for insurgency drops:

1:   7,723 (25.03%)
2:   7,769 (25.19%)
3:   7,621 (24.70%)
4:   7,731 (25.06%)

I think the distribution is as good as could be expected so I guess we fall back to my original theory: the game hates you Vern. 



			
				Task said:
			
		

> Ahhh I see, that may be my glitch then. I am seeing Pashmul before I am allowed to bring it down.



Pashmul opens up at level 65, but the HVM for that location opens up at level 69. It works that way with all locations, you can drop the insurgency before the HVM opens up... gives you a leg up on things.


----------



## Task (2 Nov 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Pashmul opens up at level 65, but the HVM for that location opens up at level 69. It works that way with all locations, you can drop the insurgency before the HVM opens up... gives you a leg up on things.



Oh ok, that means there is a glitch with mine then Mike. I am level 68 and I can see Pashmul but it says already locked down.

T

PS I got the T-shirt and coin the other day, thank you


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Nov 2010)

So you're sure you didn't knock it down or unlock an incentive that took it down?


----------



## Task (3 Nov 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> So you're sure you didn't knock it down or unlock an incentive that took it down?



I am sure, also it shows for medal incentive

Level 3: Enduring Freedom
Cleared Insurgency In 15 Locations
Incentive: +2,500 Int (200)

that I have cleared 11/15 (correct) but if I include Pashmul, as displayed on the AOR screen I should have 12/15. 
I am certain I would not have done it yet (and have not used a medal incentive recently) because I cleared route summit and it used almost all my CR and I try not to clear an area unless I can complete it in one attempt.

Hmmm it's early in the morning here and I am not sure if I am writing clearly enough, I'll re-read later.

T


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Nov 2010)

You explained it just fine... I found a small loophole, but it should be fixed now. You just need to visit the AOR page and possibly reload it once.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Nov 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I've cashed, but never gotten the "reductions for SA" bonuses as the system was glitching back then. Each and every one I've reduced has been purely on my own using my own CR - no bonuses.



Vern,

I think I manually applied these to your account, in order to keep things fair. If I didn't, let me know and I can do so now. Just let me know which ones you missed.


----------



## navymich (3 Nov 2010)

A horror story more in the fact that it is sad due to misreading (or misguided anticipation??).

For some unknown reason, the game gods have smiled on me lately and my success streak has been climbing again.  I started holding my breath with each click of the mouse, sure that it was going to be the one that broke my streak.  And then the angels sung and the sun shone brightly through the clouds.  I had finally gotten 150!!  Only to go to the medals tab to find that the next streak was for 250 not 150  :'(  

I'm sure that the little voice in my head at one point knew it was 250 but anticipation overshadowed it.  So now it is back to holding my breath.

But really Mike, 250?!?!  And that is only for Level 4?!?!  Am I the only one who thinks this is a bit much??


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Nov 2010)

I do think 250 and presumably 500 consecutive for Level 5 incentive is almost impossible to obtain unless the planets aligned. I've failed Desert Ram twice in a row before, and I'm level 86 with fairly high SA. I will say that I really do like the aspect of mission failures, and the percentages really work well. It can be frustrating when all you want to do is level, but Murphy steps in and fails your mission.

I would like to see this medal like this (if you keep the same incentives):

20/40/75/125/200.

If the incentives are lowered, I believe it should be like this:

20/40/65/100/150


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Nov 2010)

Good advice... have a look at the medals now. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## navymich (3 Nov 2010)

;D  <---  HAPPY MICH!!

Thank you Mike, I take back all (ok, most) of my cursing at you!  And thank you for the backup PC.


----------



## Task (3 Nov 2010)

Haha too funny, thanks Mike. With 1300 missions under my belt I am finally at level 3 

BTW Pashmul still is not working for me.


Edited to add Pashmul


----------



## armyvern (3 Nov 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Vern,
> 
> I think I manually applied these to your account, in order to keep things fair. If I didn't, let me know and I can do so now. Just let me know which ones you missed.



How would I be able to tell? Would it show way-back in my history?

I just know that I have physically had to lower each of my AORs from 100 to 0 myself. I have had no "partial value" AORs, if that makes sense, to work on. Perhaps you applied while I was at work and by the time I got home to play (I can't access from work), they were up to 100% again??

Right now, I have all "avail to me" AORs lowered to 0.


----------



## armyvern (3 Nov 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> A horror story more in the fact that it is sad due to misreading (or misguided anticipation??).
> 
> For some unknown reason, the game gods have smiled on me lately and my success streak has been climbing again.  I started holding my breath with each click of the mouse, sure that it was going to be the one that broke my streak.  And then the angels sung and the sun shone brightly through the clouds.  I had finally gotten 150!!  Only to go to the medals tab to find that the next streak was for 250 not 150  :'(
> 
> ...



150!!?? Damn lucky girl.

I hit my largest streak of 122 in my first week of playing ... I haven't been able to break it yet. I'd be just darn glad to see a streak of 123 about now!! Sad panda.  :'(


----------



## navymich (3 Nov 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> 150!!?? Damn lucky girl.
> 
> I hit my largest streak of 122 in my first week of playing ... I haven't been able to break it yet. I'd be just darn glad to see a streak of 123 about now!! Sad panda.  :'(



I got to 118 right at the beginning of playing.  Then it took forever to beat that and I recall I was at 122 also.  I gave up on trying to keep track until I noticed that I hadn't had a fail in awhile, checked my numbers and wowza.  I'm not going to hold my breath for the 250, but very happy for the change of levels.

Vern, luck needs to switch your way at some point.  Sending good game vibes your way.


----------



## armyvern (3 Nov 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> ...
> Vern, luck needs to switch your way at some point.  Sending good game vibes your way.







> 2010-11-03 18:46:24  While conducting this mission you have discovered some useful Intelligence data! *+159*



Can you keep sending them!!??

 :-*


----------



## SevenSixTwo (3 Nov 2010)

I am so sick of failing missions at 98%. I failed the same mission costing 200 CR three times today. EACH TIME would have leveled me up to the next level giving me the ability to do ALL THREE challenges for today.

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## navymich (4 Nov 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Can you keep sending them!!??
> 
> :-*



I accept bribes for vibes...payable with MPs of course!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Nov 2010)

vern, no way to tell as 'the magic hand' doesn't leave log entries (unless I'm feeling like I have a lot of free time on my hands ). Let me know when your next location opens up and I'll adjust it as per the incentives... or I can un-purchase them and give you back the MilPoints if you'd prefer.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Nov 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> BTW Pashmul still is not working for me.



Just checked the database, and the record is there, showing 100% insurgency. Is it not showing up on the AOR screen?


----------



## armyvern (4 Nov 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> vern, no way to tell as 'the magic hand' doesn't leave log entries (unless I'm feeling like I have a lot of free time on my hands ). Let me know when your next location opens up and I'll adjust it as per the incentives... or I can un-purchase them and give you back the MilPoints if you'd prefer.



LOL. Who has free time on their hands these days? One location did just open up for me, so I'll let you decide whether or not you want to have at 'er or unpurchase my medals that didn't work. It's up to you - do whatever takes you less time/effort.


----------



## Task (4 Nov 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Just checked the database, and the record is there, showing 100% insurgency. Is it not showing up on the AOR screen?



I just checked now, and it's good to go Mike thanks.


----------



## a.schamb (4 Nov 2010)

Not that horrific, but I bought a bunch of stuff, for about 100MP, but then realized that I forgot to but some blanks. So, I type in some blanks, but it turns out everything that I previously bought was still checked of the list. So, I bought the same things twice.   :blotto:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Nov 2010)

Vern, I've reversed the medal purchases. They should be available again, and you should have 350 MilPoints back in your purse.


----------



## armyvern (4 Nov 2010)

Thank you Mike. I've been shopping & just bought myself an RG 31. Money will never last in my pocket.  8)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Nov 2010)

Not a horror story, but a sort of funny story... I logged on to the game today and got:



> You missed out on 91 Combat Readiness by not checking in earlier!
> Danger Pay collected for playing today: 50
> You earned 399 by completing a daily challenge: 83 CR Missed!



Won the daily challenge before I even knew what it was!


----------



## SevenSixTwo (5 Nov 2010)

Game is starting to annoy me I have had so many high CR cost missions at 90%+ fail now that I have went from #3rd to several ranks lower.


----------



## NavyShooter (5 Nov 2010)

Note, the "harris" guy had a 230 CR bonus that he was riding for several days....that pushed him up a lot.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (5 Nov 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Note, the "harris" guy had a 230 CR bonus that he was riding for several days....that pushed him up a lot.



Yea but I fell several places so


----------



## navymich (6 Nov 2010)

The horror is watching people clamour over me on the ratings ladder.  I am playing like an old lady right now though.  My consecutive success is at 180+ and I am too chicken to try anything fancy.  In fact, I've lowered myself to simple, cheap missions that I have a decent mission level on just to try and maintain a level of success.  Oh well, I look at it as increasing my equipment proficiency.  Almost makes me want a fail to happen just so I can get back to climbing and really playing the game...almost!


----------



## SevenSixTwo (8 Nov 2010)

Just failed 177 CR cost mission 5 times in a row. Awesome.


----------



## Task (8 Nov 2010)

Im right behind you at 3


----------



## navymich (8 Nov 2010)

Thank you for taking some failures for the team, guys!  I promise to take my share AFTER I get 14 more successful missions.


----------



## Trinity (8 Nov 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> Just failed 177 CR cost mission 5 times in a row. Awesome.



I know that pain...  was three times in a row....   I put the computer away after that.


----------



## Task (8 Nov 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Thank you for taking some failures for the team, guys!  I promise to take my share AFTER I get 14 more successful missions.



Haha I only took the risk because I saw your int levels. One cash-in and you will blow right by me. In hindsight maybe I should have walked a bit with the turtle instead of the Hare today.


----------



## navymich (8 Nov 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> Haha I only took the risk because I saw your int levels. One cash-in and you will blow right by me. In hindsight maybe I should have walked a bit with the turtle instead of the Hare today.



I am close to 2 int cash-ins now, but I've been holding back while waiting to get this darn successful medal.  I'll hit the end of that tonight, either winning or crying.  Either way, it's back to game-on soon enough!  mwahahaha


----------



## navymich (8 Nov 2010)

:crybaby: Mission failed  :crybaby:

I would rather have been a whole pile of missions away from goal, it would have made it much easier.  But my streak was at 246!  Booooo.  Oh well, back to playing the game!  (watch out Task   )


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Nov 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> :crybaby: Mission failed  :crybaby:
> 
> I would rather have been a whole pile of missions away from goal, it would have made it much easier.  But my streak was at 246!  Booooo.  Oh well, back to playing the game!  (watch out Task   )



Sad Pandas....


----------



## Trinity (8 Nov 2010)

Buying a Lav at 1200    -    Sad Panda

How quickly you need to get a second one once you level up (in what seems only a short few missions)  
Even MORE Sad Panda....  

My mil points can't afford what my AA habit requires.   :'(


----------



## Task (9 Nov 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> :crybaby: Mission failed  :crybaby:
> 
> I would rather have been a whole pile of missions away from goal, it would have made it much easier.  But my streak was at 246!  Booooo.  Oh well, back to playing the game!  (watch out Task   )



I thought this would give me time to get that much further ahead before your tidal wave but...  I failed my mission 3 times again and now I am out of CR  

I am starting to think 70% means chance to fail lol...sigh


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (14 Nov 2010)

Failed a 98% mission that costs 97 CR (30% of my max CR) that would have leveled me up, twice in a row.


----------



## JesseWZ (14 Nov 2010)

Vern ousted me from my Reputation Command Role.  :crybaby:


----------



## larry Strong (14 Nov 2010)

Oh No a Canadian said:
			
		

> Failed a 98% mission that costs 97 CR (30% of my max CR) that would have leveled me up, twice in a row.



I have had that happen a time or two....wait all day to go to the next level and you fizzle instead.


----------



## MJP (17 Nov 2010)

This can go under the category of how stupid I am.  I have 1500 CE to go to rank up.  On top of that I have a HVT to level up again.  Not wanting to do a double level I wait until I get those 1500 CE.  Did I take the safe 95% chance mission or the 63% mission?  Discuss amongst yourselves while I cry in the corner.


----------



## Task (17 Nov 2010)

Lol, I've been there as well  

It makes it so much more frustrating failing a mission when you are about to level.


----------



## navymich (22 Nov 2010)

My temporary increase of 180 CR was due to run out this morning at 0715.  I knew this.  I had it all planned out.  I would wake up with full CR.  I would use some to train on equipment and then have enough (plus some just-in-case-of-failure extra) to level and be able to use my bonus once more.

Slept in a bit this morning.  Still no worries.  Except when I got downstairs after my shower, my computer had rebooted during the night.  While I was rebooting everything, I got involved in the kids' morning conversations and any thoughts of AO went completely out the Monday window.  Looked down at my computer only to see the time clicking off of my bonus CR...it was sitting at 12 seconds left.  *sigh*  Amazing how fast your "Missed CR incentive" can climb when it adds 180 in just one second.

And how is your Monday going?  :


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Nov 2010)

Just succeeded at a mission... and broke my fail streak at 29. Plus, I'm now at 7/8 failed missions for today, and have no CR left.


----------



## navymich (23 Nov 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Just succeeded at a mission... and broke my fail streak at 29. Plus, I'm now at 7/8 failed missions for today, and have no CR left.



As soon as I saw the challenge for today with failed missions, I immediately thought of you Mike.  Figured for sure that you would get it!  Hmm, did you ever think you would see the day when you WANT to fail?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Nov 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Hmm, did you ever think you would see the day when you WANT to fail?



Sometimes you just gotta roll with it.  Figures though, that I would fail the challenge to fail 'properly'.  All the missions I have enough CR for are 95%, so I think it's not gonna happen.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Nov 2010)

> Mission Failed: Exercise Desert Ram (-4CR)



w00t!


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Nov 2010)

My horror story is that no matter how hard I try, people that picked Officer class will always win out in the end. 1 extra merit point a level makes a big difference at the higher levels. Sad panda.


----------



## navymich (26 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> My horror story is that no matter how hard I try, people that picked Officer class will always win out in the end. 1 extra merit point a level makes a big difference at the higher levels. Sad panda.



We should have the option to CFR when we get to a certain rank!


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Nov 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> We should have the option to CFR when we get to a certain rank!



Or at least make it more attractable to be a NCO. A 3% difference doesn't mean a whole lot if you just dump the 1 extra merit point into SA. If that was a 8% gap, or if NCOs got more out training, it would be a little more even.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Nov 2010)

Don't forget PC, it's a +10% chance for all missions, and it raises your cap by 3% too... so while Officers may get more points per promotion, NCOs get promoted 10% faster  - at least in theory.

Either way, it seems to be working out OK for you.


----------



## crooks.a (27 Nov 2010)

"2010-11-27 00:21:08 You missed out on 4294966276 Combat Readiness by not checking in earlier!
2010-11-27 00:21:07 You missed out on 4294966276 Combat Readiness by not checking in earlier!"

Err. This should be in Problems & Bugs..


----------



## Task (27 Nov 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> "2010-11-27 00:21:08 You missed out on 4294966276 Combat Readiness by not checking in earlier!
> 2010-11-27 00:21:07 You missed out on 4294966276 Combat Readiness by not checking in earlier!"
> 
> Err. This should be in Problems & Bugs..



No, it pretty much shows my horror when blew past me lol... I remember thinking just before you did that my 200k gap should hold you off a bit then the next day I saw the 200k gap but it was you who was ahead of me lol. Great move, when are you going to use that int? 

Until you went to the top I figured the positions were pretty firm within 5 or so positions. Way to shake it up


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Nov 2010)

Well, I haven't fixed the problem, but I have set the system to notify me with some details when it occurs again. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## crooks.a (27 Nov 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> No, it pretty much shows my horror when blew past me lol... I remember thinking just before you did that my 200k gap should hold you off a bit then the next day I saw the 200k gap but it was you who was ahead of me lol. Great move, when are you going to use that int?
> 
> Until you went to the top I figured the positions were pretty firm within 5 or so positions. Way to shake it up


I don't want to use Int if it's going to bump me up extra levels. Right now, with what I have, the extra CR isn't necessary but is it true that you lose out on the merit points/MilPoints with multiple promotions?


----------



## navymich (27 Nov 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> I don't want to use Int if it's going to bump me up extra levels. Right now, with what I have, the extra CR isn't necessary but is it true that you lose out on the merit points/MilPoints with multiple promotions?



Negative.  You still get the merit points.  You used to not get the milpoints of the levels that you missed, but Mike has fixed that now.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Nov 2010)

mich has got it... you now get the MilPoints and the Merit Points, but as suspected, you do miss out on a full CR regen.


----------



## NavyShooter (17 Dec 2010)

Mission Failed: Investigate reports of enemy activity in the mountains (-396CR)


Sad Panda....


----------



## NavyShooter (17 Dec 2010)

Mission Failed: Launch a counter-attack against a local Taliban stronghold (-218CR)

A sadder panda.....

2 in a row....600+ CR's down the tubes....

*sigh*


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (21 Dec 2010)

For the second day in a row I failed the HVM in FOB Zettlemeyer while attempting to level up.  Failing a mission that is the last one for a level is bad enough, but two days in a row    But I am not letting it get me down, it is my last day of work this year  ;D


----------



## larry Strong (21 Dec 2010)

Captsapper said:
			
		

> For the second day in a row I failed the HVM in FOB Zettlemeyer while attempting to level up.  Failing a mission that is the last one for a level is bad enough, but two days in a row    But I am not letting it get me down, it is my last day of work this year  ;D



I have been having the same problem with the HVm at Route Summit with a 22 to 1 payout


----------



## Harris (26 Dec 2010)

Mission Failed: Cut off the supply of explosives from outside Afghanistan (-740CR, -90 Morale)

Need I say any more?  :'(


----------



## larry Strong (26 Dec 2010)

Harris said:
			
		

> Mission Failed: Cut off the supply of explosives from outside Afghanistan (-740CR, -90 Morale)
> 
> Need I say any more?  :'(



Oh that one had to hurt  double sad panda


----------



## navymich (29 Dec 2010)

Morale got the better of me this morning.

Wasn't able to get on the computer much last night so I knew I would have a fair amount of CR this morning with little CE required to level.  Sure enough, I had only about 400 CE required to level with 700 CR to do it with.  No problem.  Find a mission that would give me almost 400, use some extra for equipment training leaving just enough CR to use a big mission (14,000+ CE).

Conduct my little mission and what?!?!  Level up?!?!  Completely forgot about those extra CE that you get now with the morale.  There went 600CR down the tubes (would have been fine if they counted as missed CR!) Plus the fact that I started the next level with only a couple of extra CE instead of over 14,000.  

Oh well, lesson learned.  And hopefully it helps others too.  But for now  :crybaby:


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Dec 2010)

Ouch, don't know what all went down, but finished the night before with 274 morale...one mission failed and this morning I'm was at 13 morale...ouch!  Maybe it's just easier going right to -300 morale and getting a few less CE per mission....


----------



## PuckChaser (31 Dec 2010)

Lost my consecutive games played streak at 116 because Facebook crashed applications on Dec 29th and couldn't get on during my vacation. Here's hoping for June!


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Jan 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Ouch, don't know what all went down, but finished the night before with 274 morale...one mission failed and this morning I'm was at 13 morale...ouch!  Maybe it's just easier going right to -300 morale and getting a few less CE per mission....





> Track down groups responsible for intimidating voters -74CR, +2,039CE
> Success Probability: Superb (89%)




Apparently 89% "Superb" means you will always fail the first time, but maybe succeed a few times later if you have enough CR, and the -69 morale hasn't actually affected your real morale.


----------



## larry Strong (1 Jan 2011)

Has anyone else noticed since the arrival of Morale you are failing more missions?


----------



## armyvern (1 Jan 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Has anyone else noticed since the arrival of Morale you are failing more missions?



Nah. I've only failed one since it started; it cfost me a coyuple of hundred morale, but Iit's only been one. Son is supervisinjg .... posting loADED - hAPPY FTREAKING nEW yEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 ;D


----------



## dangerboy (1 Jan 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> posting loADED - hAPPY FTREAKING nEW yEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ;D



I will have what your drinking :cheers:


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Jan 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Apparently 89% "Superb" means you will always fail the first time, but maybe succeed a few times later if you have enough CR, and the -69 morale hasn't actually affected your real morale.



Larry, I think you're right...foolishly, I put my faith in statistics, having calculated a 98.79%* likelihood that I would not fail consecutively a second time...at least I only lost 10 morale this time. *sigh*



> Mission Failed: Track down groups responsible for intimidating voters (-74CR, -10 Morale)



Make that: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* (1-(1-_*89%*_/100)^2)x100%


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Jan 2011)

For what it's worth, I can confirm that the odds of mission success haven't changed with morale, and that the % displayed is what's used for the random pass/fail calculation.


----------



## larry Strong (2 Jan 2011)

Thanks Mike  I was wondering, I seem to be failing more often, sometimes it's self induced but most often it's on missions in Canada or Timmies.


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Jan 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, I can confirm that the odds of mission success haven't changed with morale, and that the % displayed is what's used for the random pass/fail calculation.



Perhaps it's the % success random number generator seed that is making all the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 ;D


----------



## larry Strong (2 Jan 2011)

I failed 3 out of 4 missions today, of which 2 were at 55% success  and I kinda expected to lose one of those. Hope this is not an indication of the way this year is going to be :

Might end up like this:


> posting loADED - hAPPY FTREAKING nEW yEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 ;D


----------



## armyvern (3 Jan 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Might end up like this:
> ;D



I can only say that I hope you did not end up waking up on January 2nd with the facial tattoos that I somehow obtained (lovingly - from my children who were "babysitting" me) after _levee_ing at the Armouries & the Legion ...  :blotto:


----------



## larry Strong (4 Jan 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I can only say that I hope you did not end up waking up on January 2nd with the facial tattoos that I somehow obtained (lovingly - from my children who were "babysitting" me) after _levee_ing at the Armouries & the Legion ...  :blotto:




errrr......... :stars:...no ;D


----------



## HavokFour (23 Jan 2011)

*You missed out on 1459 Combat Readiness by not checking in earlier! -40 Morale*


----------



## RememberanceDay (24 Jan 2011)

Right now, I'm the leader for most faild missions... Sad... :-[


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Jan 2011)

As the all-time record holder for failed missions, I can empathize. 

As a potential consolation, would you like me to link your accounts so you have access to the MilPoints you gain here?


----------



## armyvern (9 Feb 2011)

Arrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh




> Mission Failed: Investigate reports of enemy activity in the mountains (-693CR, -67 Morale)


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Feb 2011)

Only I could fail to go on leave:



> Mission Failed: Go on HLTA (-115CR, -21 Morale)


----------



## larry Strong (13 Feb 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Only I could fail to go on leave:



 :facepalm: You have no idea how many times I failed to DAG Green or at Timmies


----------



## MJP (15 Feb 2011)

Ahhhhhhh

Mission Failed: Intercept a suicide bomber before he hits a convoy (-665CR, -14 Morale)


----------



## MJP (16 Feb 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhh
> 
> Mission Failed: Intercept a suicide bomber before he hits a convoy (-665CR, -14 Morale)



Twice.......twice today

Mission Failed: Intercept a suicide bomber before he hits a convoy (-665CR, -5 Morale)


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Feb 2011)

MJP: I've failed that mission 4 times which has prevented me from leveling twice. The cumulative EXP lost from failing is enough for an entire level. Sad panda.


----------



## a.schamb (20 Feb 2011)

It seems I only fail the guaranteed missions


----------



## MJP (25 Feb 2011)

Another two times today 

Mission Failed: Intercept a suicide bomber before he hits a convoy (-950CR, -6 Morale)


----------



## kuchunwah (26 Feb 2011)

had several failed mission with 98% success rate...  and i have only played less than 40 times..


----------



## armyvern (3 Mar 2011)

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

179 days. Who else picks day 179/180 to run the 24hr scenario.

Even worse, if I wasn't in this damn place with the time change I would have made my timing!! Arghhhhhhhhh.

I am ... I am ... looking for the just shoot me now unsmiley.


----------



## Rheostatic (3 Mar 2011)

Arrrrgh is the sound I made when I tried to read those resampled jpegs.

I think I only fail missions when I've strategically used up my CR until I only have enough to do the mission and then level.


----------



## armyvern (4 Mar 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Arrrrgh is the sound I made when I tried to read those resampled jpegs.
> 
> I think I only fail missions when I've strategically used up my CR until I only have enough to do the mission and then level.



The only bits you need to be able to read are these:

*Current* Consecutive Days Played:	    1
Max Consecutive Days Played:	179

Argggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I missed it ... by 1 f`n day.


----------



## larry Strong (4 Mar 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> The only bits you need to be able to read are these:
> 
> *Current* Consecutive Days Played:	    1
> Max Consecutive Days Played:	179
> ...



 :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## armyvern (4 Mar 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:



I was in the midst of my validation exercise ... it sucks, but it had to be done; it is Murphy's Law.


----------



## Task (7 Mar 2011)

Still not as horrible as Vern but...

 Mission Failed: Intercept a suicide bomber before he hits a convoy (-950CR, -13 Morale)


----------



## Harris (12 Mar 2011)

Unfortunately I can top that:

Mission Failed: Clean-up all traces of the cross-border operation (-1440CR, -75 Morale)   :crybaby:

By the way thanks to all who have given me Milpoints.


----------



## MJP (12 Mar 2011)

Harris said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I can top that:
> 
> Mission Failed: Clean-up all traces of the cross-border operation (-1440CR, -75 Morale)   :crybaby:
> 
> By the way thanks to all who have given me Milpoints.



Dude that sucks.....


----------



## kuchunwah (13 Mar 2011)

failed twice at Timmies today, lost over 100 morale, interrrupted my consecutive successful mission...


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (18 Mar 2011)

Failed a Timmies mission and then this happens only a couple missions later - (Mission Failed: Investigate reports of enemy activity in the mountains (-643CR, -8 Morale))   I know there always is a chance for failure but it hurts at that CR level.


----------



## kuchunwah (18 Mar 2011)

I feel for you harris... but at the same time, that's is like 10 times my max CR...


----------



## Task (18 Mar 2011)

Harris said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I can top that:
> 
> Mission Failed: Clean-up all traces of the cross-border operation (-1440CR, -75 Morale)   :crybaby:
> 
> By the way thanks to all who have given me Milpoints.



Yes, that has to hurt. I would say you probably lost more than -75 morale in real terms.


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (21 Mar 2011)

Captsapper said:
			
		

> Failed a Timmies mission and then this happens only a couple missions later - (Mission Failed: Investigate reports of enemy activity in the mountains (-643CR, -8 Morale))   I know there always is a chance for failure but it hurts at that CR level.



 Mission Failed: Investigate reports of enemy activity in the mountains (-643CR, -17 Morale) - Again....  Twice in 3 days...  I hate enemy in the mountains


----------



## kuchunwah (24 Mar 2011)

failed 2 mission in a row with a % of 88 success rate..


----------



## kuchunwah (25 Mar 2011)

and the same mission keeps failing me at a rate closer to 40% than 88%  :rage:


----------



## MMSS (1 Apr 2011)

Lost my consecutive days streak... logged in at 12:15am to see that i had just missed it.


----------



## Rheostatic (1 Apr 2011)

> kuchunwah:
> failed 2 mission in a row with a % of 88 success rate..
> 
> kuchunwah:
> and the same mission keeps failing me at a rate closer to 40% than 88%  :rage:


Probability is a dish best served cold.


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Apr 2011)

> Mission Failed: Exercise Maple Guardian (-8CR, -101 Morale)
> Equipment Consumed:
> 16x  240x 5.56mm Blank



-101 morale?  Really? For failing a 98% guaranteed Maple Guardian?

Wow.


----------



## armyvern (2 Apr 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> -101 morale?  Really? For failing a 98% guaranteed Maple Guardian?
> 
> Wow.



You obviously were on a nice winning streak at the time of your "epic fail" too weren't you??!!  >


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Apr 2011)

Yeah, Vern, I just reviewed the calculation of morale losses...I was almost at 200 streak...frack.  :'(


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Apr 2011)

Well, the 'good' news is that your streak will still be locked in, so maybe you can pick up some incentives for the successful mission streak...


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Apr 2011)

Maybe I should tube some more missions then just use my +400 Morale incentive?


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Apr 2011)

So, instead of 1800 completed paperwork, the game bought me 18,000 completed paperwork. I went from 81,000 milpoints to 1,900. Where's the sad panda avatar? :sadpanda:

Mike, can you help me out a bit?? I'd like to cash them all back in for milpoints, and I'll repurchase what I need (double checking the total this time!!!).

Edit: I see what happened, reload every bought 1800 paperwork everytime I ran the mission so I didn't need to click since the equipment purchase was in the address bar. I think technology broke my milpoints total, that's like almost $200 in milpoints down the tubes.  :crybaby:


----------



## armyvern (2 Apr 2011)

Puckchaser,

I'd like to say that I feel bad for you, but I don't. I think it's quite ironic that the 'reload every' program (that I hate due to it's doing and earning TI for you - and thus incentives/medals) has come back to bite you in the ass.

Sometimes --- karma is a bitch.

 ;D

PS: Because I have a twinge of mercy ... +300 MPs for you to start you on your journey back up.


----------



## MMSS (2 Apr 2011)

One of the dangers of 'reload every'. I will admit I have used it since it is not currently considered 'cheating' however it is seriously not fun to lose all morale if I miss a day of playing. (every reload with full CR is negative morale)


----------



## Task (2 Apr 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> So, instead of 1800 completed paperwork, the game bought me 18,000 completed paperwork. I went from 81,000 milpoints to 1,900. Where's the sad panda avatar? :sadpanda:
> 
> Mike, can you help me out a bit?? I'd like to cash them all back in for milpoints, and I'll repurchase what I need (double checking the total this time!!!).
> 
> Edit: I see what happened, reload every bought 1800 paperwork everytime I ran the mission so I didn't need to click since the equipment purchase was in the address bar. I think technology broke my milpoints total, that's like almost $200 in milpoints down the tubes.  :crybaby:


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Apr 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Sometimes --- karma is a *****.



For sure, considering it only saved me about 15 clicks while I was getting ready to head out in the morning. That's what I get! I've actually just deleted the ad-on since its just more pain than its worth.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Apr 2011)

Despite having said this previously:



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> And I'll throw out a suggestion to all... I know ReloadEvery is a neat tool, but be careful, it can cause some 'unexpected' results if you're not paying attention. I don't mind reversing bugs, but you're on your own if you use a tool that runs away from you.



I did reverse your purchase. You now have no paperwork to fill out, and all the MilPoints returned... double bonus!


----------



## MMSS (6 Apr 2011)

A true gentleman.


----------



## Harris (8 Apr 2011)

I've increased the level of my main HVM points producer, and as a result I no longer have enough max CR to actually use it, as my max CR is 1787.   :rage:

Clean-up all traces of the cross-border operation -1800CR, +169,476CE

Back to the lower value missions for a while I guess.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Apr 2011)

Wow... that's crazy, what proficiency level are you at with that mission?


----------



## MJP (8 Apr 2011)

Harris said:
			
		

> I've increased the level of my main HVM points producer, and as a result I no longer have enough max CR to actually use it, as my max CR is 1787.   :rage:
> 
> Clean-up all traces of the cross-border operation -1800CR, +169,476CE
> 
> Back to the lower value missions for a while I guess.



LOL I am desperately trying to up my CR to stay ahead in the same one bud.  I think I will run out of wiggle room soon and be back down in Kabul.


----------



## Harris (8 Apr 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Wow... that's crazy, what proficiency level are you at with that mission?



Level 14.

I'm going with a non-HVM in Swat Valley (1:77) as I get a better ratio there vice going back to Kabul (1:68).


----------



## Harris (8 Apr 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> LOL I am desperately trying to up my CR to stay ahead in the same one bud.  I think I will run out of wiggle room soon and be back down in Kabul.



Wow, your roaring up the status board.  I better watch my 6.  Any secrets you want to share?   >


----------



## MJP (8 Apr 2011)

Harris said:
			
		

> Wow, your roaring up the status board.  I better watch my 6.  Any secrets you want to share?   >



Initiative dude.  I maxed mine out so even if you have higher CR I regen faster and get in more missions.  I could possibly catch you if you don't start ramping up your initiative, but I won't catch Exarch as he has maxed out his (unless he stops playing).  The other thing was I saved my 8% and 10 % bonus until I was up in CE to maximize them.  I used the 10% yesterday and went up 10 ranks in one shot.


----------



## Harris (9 Apr 2011)

Ah.  I figured as much, but you have more time to play a day than I do I suspect.  So for me the only option until I get home is to increase CR until I can play more often.


----------



## MJP (9 Apr 2011)

Harris said:
			
		

> Ah.  I figured as much, but you have more time to play a day than I do I suspect.  So for me the only option until I get home is to increase CR until I can play more often.



Yea the unintended bonus of being a student is I have lots of time in between gouging my eyes out from reading papers and writing essays.


----------



## kratz (9 Apr 2011)

You know MJP there are a wide variety of studies on living with only one eye or less  >

Just joking, but it had to be said  :nod:


----------



## Task (9 Apr 2011)

Lol Kratz,

MJP your thread should be in the success missions... My quoting you is MY horror story. I knew about your 8% and 10% medals but you were rockin' well before that.
Shouldn't you be studying?
 ;D


----------



## kuchunwah (9 Apr 2011)

Task said:
			
		

> Lol Kratz,
> 
> MJP your thread should be in the success missions... My quoting you is MY horror story. I knew about your 8% and 10% medals but you were rockin' well before that.
> Shouldn't you be studying?
> ;D



yes, it shouldn't defn be in the success story...


----------



## Dissident (12 Apr 2011)

Twice in three(Or four) days I failed:
Intercept a suicide bomber before he hits a convoy -950CR, +64,598CE

Where is that sad panda picture?


----------



## Task (12 Apr 2011)

Ugh, 
Clean-up all traces of the cross-border operation -1560CR, +146,574CE

My mission levels have exceeded my max credit.

Time to do the cheaper missions.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Apr 2011)

Task said:
			
		

> My mission levels have exceeded my max credit.
> 
> Time to do the cheaper missions.



Yep, I'm having to dump everything into CR just to keep those missions running.


----------



## Dissident (14 Apr 2011)

Dissident said:
			
		

> Twice in three(Or four) days I failed:
> Intercept a suicide bomber before he hits a convoy -950CR, +64,598CE
> 
> Where is that sad panda picture?



This getting a bit ridiculous. Another 2 failed mission. One for the contest and another: Intercept a suicide bomber before he hits a convoy (-1045CR, -20 Morale)


----------



## larry Strong (16 Apr 2011)

4 missions today and 3 fails :brickwall:should have stayed in bed.......


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Apr 2011)

> Mission Failed: Intercept a suicide bomber before he hits a convoy (-475CR, -73 Morale)



On the plus side, it was only a 140 success streak broken this time...only a sad hamster, no sad panda...


----------



## Rheostatic (17 Apr 2011)

I figured I'd stock up on 5.56 mm ball and accidentally bought *1000x PAPERWORK *instead. :crybaby: :facepalm:


----------



## kratz (17 Apr 2011)

My horro story has been chasing hollymaire and [RICE],  as they are keeping pace just those two levels ahead.  ;D


----------



## infantryian (18 Apr 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> I figured I'd stock up on 5.56 mm ball and accidentally bought *1000x PAPERWORK *instead. :crybaby: :facepalm:



Ouch, looks like you will be responding to a Canadian school for a while.


----------



## kuchunwah (18 Apr 2011)

Sapperian said:
			
		

> Ouch, looks like you will be responding to a Canadian school for a while.


the kids will love him!


----------



## Rheostatic (18 Apr 2011)

It was an expensive mistake.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Apr 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> I figured I'd stock up on 5.56 mm ball and accidentally bought *1000x PAPERWORK *instead. :crybaby: :facepalm:



Proving that the pen is *not* mightier than the sword, I've converted your paperwork into 5.56 rounds.


----------



## Rheostatic (19 Apr 2011)

Wow, thanks!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Apr 2011)

No problem, they were the same cost each (5MP) so it was the kind of math I can handle.


----------



## kuchunwah (29 Apr 2011)

was doing DAG Green -7CR, +7CE mission today, failed 3 times out of 6 tries... on one of the failures, it deducted 103 morale... how does that work??


----------



## larry Strong (29 Apr 2011)

How long was your successful run when you crashed?


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Apr 2011)

kuchunwah said:
			
		

> was doing DAG Green -7CR, +7CE mission today, failed 3 times out of 6 tries... on one of the failures, it deducted 103 morale... how does that work??



You had a 98-mission success streak.  When you fail a mission, the formula for morale reduction is:   - (5 + win streak)


This is when you break out the 'sad panda' emoticon..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Regards
G2G


----------



## Dissident (3 May 2011)

Fail:
Clean-up all traces of the cross-border operation -1200CR, +112,220CE


----------



## KJK (3 May 2011)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> Fail:
> Clean-up all traces of the cross-border operation -1200CR, +112,220CE



Ouch, that had to hurt!  

KJK


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (9 May 2011)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> Fail:
> Clean-up all traces of the cross-border operation -1200CR, +112,220CE



I feel your pain....  Mission Failed: Clean-up all traces of the cross-border operation -1080CR, +100,769CE  only lost 6 morale, failed a timmies mission earlier this morning


----------



## Task (9 May 2011)

Today is my last day to play as I will not have access to the net regularly enough to maintain my position. 
My best position was 3rd way earlier in the game and I have maintained 4th for a while. So all in all I am pretty happy. 

Cheers to all and good luck to those on my tail.  

T

PS failed 2 missions so far today lol


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jun 2011)

So here I was playing today and got the following:
2011-06-04 12:12:49  While conducting this mission you have discovered some useful Intelligence data! +1 Int (7,367 total) +1 Morale   :rofl:

Funny I thought especially when I have a Attention to Detail of 267! 

Still having fun with the game though and that is all that counts!!


----------



## armyvern (4 Jun 2011)

Glad that you are still playing; while I would like to ... I simply refrain from it. I'm almost about to earn the last incentive for negative morale as I log in every couple of days to earn those -40s, but simply don't have time to log in every day.  When I discovered that actually conducting a mission also saw me earning less than the base points for that mission (+500 earns you +10% / -500 earns you a minus 10%), I also stopped fighting missions  ... I figured that it's a no win situation for me. When I hit the -500, that's it for my log ins until my tour is done. That way, I can claim my +XXX morale medals when I get back and actually start from zero vice negative gazillions.

I hope that you all have to go on tours so that I have a hope in hell of ever catching up in this game.

Have a good evening.  ;D


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jun 2011)

Hey Vern, that's exactly the reason I didn't start the game until I was home from KAF!!

Hope your tour is going well and quickly


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jun 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I hope that you all have to go on tours so that I have a hope in hell of ever catching up in this game.



I'll trade you my spot on the roster list for a tour.  ;D

Enjoy the rest of your tour anyway!


----------



## NavyShooter (10 Jun 2011)

Failed a mission for 1440 combat readiness....  Le Ow.  

It would have bumped me up another level too....alas.


----------



## kawa11 (16 Jun 2011)

Not a real horror story - more a  :facepalm: moment

Misread the the daily challenge of spend 711CE and thought it was spend 711MP.
Bought 700 double-doubles now I'm out more than half my milpoints..

Oh yeah, go level 7s!


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (19 Jun 2011)

Mission Failed: Meet at Timmies (-8CR, -77 Morale)
Equipment Consumed:
7x  Large Double Double


Damn I should have got a 2nd tray


----------



## Stoker (21 Jun 2011)

1400 CR gone twice in one day, oh well :'(


----------



## Harris (29 Jun 2011)

Mission Failed: Assault the training camp and stop foreign fighters from crossing the border (-2625CR, -16 Morale)  :crybaby:  So much for that level up opportunity.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Jun 2011)

Max Consecutive Days Played:	294
Current Consecutive Days Played:	2

Doh. Was on the road earlier this week and apparently let my first day go by without checking in!


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Jun 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Max Consecutive Days Played:	294
> Current Consecutive Days Played:	2
> 
> Doh. Was on the road earlier this week and apparently let my first day go by without checking in!





Well, Mike, we know you were with us in spirit!  :nod:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Jun 2011)

Heheh, maybe I should add another medal tier for 300 consecutive days... just to burn myself.


----------



## navymich (29 Jun 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Heheh, maybe I should add another medal tier for 300 consecutive days...


Yes please!  ;D



			
				Harris said:
			
		

> Mission Failed: Assault the training camp and stop foreign fighters from crossing the border (-2625CR, -16 Morale)  :crybaby:  So much for that level up opportunity.


Ouch!  I've missed a couple that are -1800CR.  Almost gets me wanting to do lower CR missions even if the return isn't as great of a ratio just so a fail doesn't hurt as much.  But the game is too addictive and I always seem willing to take that chance just to get that much further ahead.


----------



## kawa11 (29 Jun 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> But the game is too addictive and I always seem willing to take that chance just to get that much further ahead.


Just started getting into these higher missions.

At least I'm not the only one who has his fingers crossed while the page reloads hoping it reads, "Success"


----------



## josh54243 (5 Jul 2011)

You missed out on 40040 Combat Readiness by not checking in earlier

Gotta love how exercises get in the way.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Jul 2011)

JohnTBay said:
			
		

> You missed out on 40040 Combat Readiness by not checking in earlier
> 
> Gotta love how exercises get in the way.



I bought a smartphone with a gig of data a month just so I can play this game anywhere...  >


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (20 Aug 2011)

Blowing all my MP on Leopards ... I guess I should be glad we don't get nailed for operating costs


----------



## Ayrsayle (21 Aug 2011)

Watching my attempt to have 35 successful missions come to an end on number 35. Attempting a mission which asked for my last 4 CR. Sometimes, being an Officer is rough.


----------



## MJP (23 Aug 2011)

I know I won't get much sympathy but my kingdom for more morale medals....Believe me once your up there and can't get on the computer on time accumulating CR over time kills your morale and the nice bonus that comes with it.


----------



## Harris (27 Nov 2011)

Mission Failed: Back to work after leave. (-4160CR, -26 Morale) and lost out on 710072 CR  :facepalm:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Nov 2011)

The good news is, you're 8th for missed CR overall!


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Dec 2011)

> You missed out on 287165 Combat Readiness by not checking in earlier! -40 Morale



Awesome. Love the complete lack of any internet in Gagetown, JRs doesn't even have wireless!


----------



## larry Strong (9 Dec 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Awesome. Love the complete lack of any internet in Gagetown, JRs doesn't even have wireless!



I am so sorry to hear that


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Dec 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> I am so sorry to hear that



Its ok, Kabul has more internet than Gagetown does.  >


----------



## Harris (10 Dec 2011)

Sadly, you really are correct.  I could skype home from Kabul.  Gagetown not so much.


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Dec 2011)

> Mission Failed: Represent Canada at an international event (-600CR, -8 Morale)



AKA: Got drunk and missed the bus.  >


----------

